# October SE Exam Results



## Nerdy4Bridges (Dec 11, 2015)

I have been anxiously awaiting the results from the October exam.  Has anyone received their results yet?


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Nothing on my end. I know the essays have been graded based on the December news release from NCEES, but nothing yet


----------



## Nerdy4Bridges (Dec 11, 2015)

Maybe today will be the day.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 11, 2015)

If I'd have to guess, I would have to say it would be the week of 12/21.

Whatever happens, good luck guys.


----------



## trees (Dec 11, 2015)

Several states have released their PE results. Hopefully, SE will be released soon.


----------



## PEtoSE (Dec 11, 2015)

my results (WA) have been released.  passed Lateral.  failed vertical.    will try it again in April.


----------



## sellahilan (Dec 11, 2015)

My friend got in NY.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Dec 11, 2015)

I just got it, did not pass the lateral (first try).

25/40 morning (wood and ACI killed me), acceptable, acceptable, improvement required afternoon.

Have to say, the test was tougher than the practice tests I had.


----------



## PEtoSE (Dec 11, 2015)

OHBridgeGuy said:


> I just got it, did not pass the lateral (first try).
> 
> 25/40 morning (wood and ACI killed me), acceptable, acceptable, improvement required afternoon.
> 
> Have to say, the test was tougher than the practice tests I had.


did you take vertical?


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Dec 11, 2015)

PEtoSE said:


> did you take vertical?


I took it last spring ('15) and passed first try.


----------



## PEtoSE (Dec 11, 2015)

it looks like all three essay questions have to be "acceptable" in order to pass.


----------



## sellahilan (Dec 11, 2015)

One unacceptable may fail you if you have 40/40 in morning.

Mor 28/40 or above may required if you have one improvement required.

when I took first time, 22/40 and 3 ev acceptable......but failed.....Passed April 2015 and got my SE.


----------



## mikesltj23 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ugh another fail. Discouraging. 28/40 and an afternoon train wreck. Thought it went better than last time. Guess not. Swore I'd never try lateral again and was just going to give up. Not so sure now. Congrats to all who have passed!


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hang in there. I said the same thing to myself after each attempt. You will get there. You learn a little more each time and feel more comfortable each time


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 12, 2015)

To respond to Sellahilan, an unacceptable will sink you on the bridge, i dont know about buildings. My 3rd attempot i got 30-40 multiple choice and acceptable, acceptable, un acceptable and they failed me. I even asked for a re-score and they still failed me. I also know a former test taker who got 35-40 morning and got unacceptable, acceptable, acceptable and they sunk him too


----------



## Lukus (Dec 12, 2015)

I just got approval for the SE in April.  I plan to split it up.  I think I'll take Lateral first and dedicate now thru April to study.  Does anyone have suggestions on which component to take first, lateral or vertical (bridges)?


----------



## darius (Dec 14, 2015)

Finallllly I got this monkey off my back because I just got my results for Vertical Exam. The lateral I passed last Oct 2014. It was a long journey but it feels so good now and the satisfaction you have is priceless. I think the key for this test is to keep going, because every time you fail, you learn from mistakes and every time you prepare again, it gets you better. At one point it will happen, regardless, as long as you keep pushing. The true is that is a pretty difficult test and your knowledge has to be complex and have a good grip on all four materials. Coming from a residential background designing mainly wood buildings, it was a back and forth game to prepare for a more complex kind of structures and different materials. Read all the codes, highlight and tab everything you need to remember and to be able to find quick the reference needed. Also solve multiple times any problem exam style (ncees, 16 hours, etc) because you get very familiar with what exactly they are looking for and how it has to be presented.

Congrats to everyone who passed and Good Luck to everyone who is on the line to take the test!

Cheers!


----------



## mjborg (Dec 15, 2015)

Haven't heard anything about the SE results in PA yet.  Going crazy waiting!


----------



## Erik29 (Dec 15, 2015)

mjborg said:


> Haven't heard anything about the SE results in PA yet.  Going crazy waiting!


Good luck - I'm in the same boat, emailed the board yesterday and was told '...we are hoping to receive the results within two weeks...'.  Over in the regular PE results forum people are taking bets in the OCT 2015 results threads and most seem convinced it won't be until Jan.  I've stopped checking the sites, just going to wait for the email to surprise me.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 15, 2015)

They just posted the passing percentages on NCEES. Looks about the same or a little lower than usual


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like repeat takers took a hit.


----------



## CAGlazingEng (Dec 16, 2015)

SE results in for CA (At least Sacramento). I passed (Buildings) first time for both! Thanks for all the help on this board. I didn't post much but definitely did a lot of lurking. Everything on here was very helpful! Thank you everyone!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 16, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who passed and good luck to everyone who missed it this time around.


----------



## sellahilan (Dec 16, 2015)

CAGlazingEng  ....wow ..great job......pass both at first time is really great job. Congrats. I am living in Sac too......just keep in [email protected]


----------



## mhrobertson (Dec 16, 2015)

Done and done!  Passed the Lateral portion for Bridges, passed Vertical in April of 2014.  So relieved to be done!


----------



## mjborg (Dec 17, 2015)

Congrats mhrobertson!  Great job to everyone who passed this time!


----------



## arash78s (Dec 17, 2015)

Finally I got it !!!

Passed both vertical &amp; lateral (building) on first try.

Thanks for everybody help in this forum :thankyou:


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice! Congratulations on getting it on the first try.


----------



## mjborg (Dec 21, 2015)

Just got my PA SE results, did not pass the Lateral again.  Nuts.............................


----------



## PEtoSE (Dec 21, 2015)

afternoon all acceptable?  Lateral's passing rate is relatively low.



mjborg said:


> Just got my PA SE results, did not pass the Lateral again.  Nuts.............................


----------



## mjborg (Dec 21, 2015)

PEtoSE said:


> afternoon all acceptable?  Lateral's passing rate is relatively low.


Yes, all three acceptable in the afternoon for Bridge.  Haven't done any building design since college a long time ago.  Dam building topics are killing me!!!!!!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 21, 2015)

Wow, all acceptable and still failed. What was your score for the first part?


----------



## mjborg (Dec 22, 2015)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Wow, all acceptable and still failed. What was your score for the first part?


23/40 for AM. 

That was my 4th attempt at the lateral test. Passed the vertical on my first attempt. 

Very frustrated that I did not pass this time, felt very good after taking the test and would have put money on it that I passed. 

Not sure if I am going to continue or not.  Will make that decision after the holidays.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 22, 2015)

I remember reading somewhere that the test is set up so that you can't pass by just doing really well in either the morning or afternoon. You have to show a minimal effort on both parts.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 22, 2015)

This is correct. I have known people that have gotten 34-35 right in the morning, but got an un-acceptable in the afternoon and they failed them. One time I failed with a 25/40 and 3 acceptables, so they really make you grind for it


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 22, 2015)

mjborg said:


> 23/40 for AM.
> 
> That was my 4th attempt at the lateral test. Passed the vertical on my first attempt.
> 
> ...


hang in there. We get smarter and learn more after each attempt. you will get it, have no fear


----------

